# Nature's Specialties Re-Moisturizer with Aloe



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I ordered and received trial sizes of the Nature's Specialties:
Re-Moisturizer with Aloe conditioner 
Plum Silky and the Coconut Clean Conditioning Shampoo
My question is do you dilute the Aloe Conditioner and if so to what ratio? For the shampoos the ratio is on the bottle but the Aloe Conditoner isn't. For the Plum Silky the ratio is 24 parts water to 1 part shampoo is that correct wouldn't it be too watery? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I always have watery dilutions so it can be poured over the dog.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Yes, you need to dilute dilute dilute. At least 15:1.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I responded on the other forum you posted this question at, but yes, the Plum Silky dillution is correct. It will be watery but will still suds up when you work it into the coat. If you have a really dirty dog, though, I would add a little more shampoo.

The Re-Moisturizer w/ Aloe is meant to replace a hot oil treatment, but I use it for a weekly regular conditioner. 3 weeks out of the month I use it dilluted to about 2tbsp conditioner to 1cup water. It makes for a nice light conditioner. I leave it in about 2 minutes, then rinse. The other week (so once per month) I use it full strength and leave it on for 5 minutes or so. It says, what, 15 minutes or something rediculous? lol...there is no way I'm letting London shiver that long!

I love both the Plum Silky & the Re-Moisturizer w/ Aloe. I also LOOOVE the Quicker Slicker conditioning spray.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know why the Re-Moisturizer w/ Aloe doesn't have dilution instructions on it but I will check with them on it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 19 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794073


> I don't know why the Re-Moisturizer w/ Aloe doesn't have dilution instructions on it but I will check with them on it.[/B]


I called Nature's Specialties today to see if i could find out a dilution ratio and the girl i talked to said that they don't. If you could find something out that would be great.

Thank you everyone for the suggestions. I gave Riley a bath and used the 15 -1 ratio that Tami (tamizami) suggested since that was the only one posted at the moment and also used the Coconut shampoo and they worked great and he smells so good. My son said that Riley's hair feels like a baby's bottom. Lol.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jun 19 2009, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794078


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 19 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794073





> I don't know why the Re-Moisturizer w/ Aloe doesn't have dilution instructions on it but I will check with them on it.[/B]


I called Nature's Specialties today to see if i could find out a dilution ratio and the girl i talked to said that they don't. If you could find something out that would be great.

Thank you everyone for the suggestions. I gave Riley a bath and used the 15 -1 ratio that Tami (tamizami) suggested since that was the only one posted at the moment and also used the Coconut shampoo and they worked great and he smells so good. My son said that Riley's hair feels like a baby's bottom. Lol.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That sounds like great results, great job! If it was relatively easy to rinse out and felt clean to the touch, thats probably a good dilution ratio for you. The thicker it is, the longer & harder to rinse out. Also I've found that if I don't dilute or rinse enough, the hair has a lot more texture to it and has a tendency to mat more. 

Its taken me a long time to get it, but I finally realize that less is more with the Maltese coats. I've even started diluting the Quicker Slicker so its not so heavy on their coats in between baths. A lot of this is trial and error with different coat types, too.

Anyway, glad it worked out for you, enjoy that wonderful coconut clean smell!


----------

